# Night driving best practises



## Alejandro28

How often do you drive at night? Is it worthwhile to work more during the night?

I might try to experiment with this later on but I'm not sure of the result...
Is it hard to drive all night? Is there anyone who does this on a regular basis?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shane Sheikh

Night business is finished for now.


----------



## The queen 👸

Alejandro28 said:


> How often do you drive at night? Is it worthwhile to work more during the night?
> 
> I might try to experiment with this later on but I'm not sure of the result...
> Is it hard to drive all night? Is there anyone who does this on a regular basis?
> 
> Thanks in advance :smiles:


People still go out at night? Where?


----------

